# Anyone Interested in a 1960-Early 61 Continental



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2017)

Not many of these around in the Radiant Green.


















http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/5928233926.html .............Not mine.............


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks purdy nice, how close are you?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Looks purdy nice, how close are you?




About 40-50 minutes away doing the freeway.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Looks purdy nice, how close are you?



Ha! Was just gonna text you about this!


----------



## warrensibley (Feb 4, 2017)

Is your Continental still for sale?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2017)

warrensibley said:


> Is your Continental still for sale?




It appears it's still for sale. It's not mine, it's on Craigslist. The link is just below the pictures.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Feb 5, 2017)

posting expired....


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> posting expired....




It was still active when I made that last post. It has been relisted, so here is the new link if interested.

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/5999617873.html


----------

